# [REQ] Bay Area - Need to take B & W photos



## fotofan (Apr 26, 2004)

hi all

I  need to take some photos for a beginner's class in B & W photography. The assignment is to take 2 photos, 1 with min depth of field and 1 with max. What are some of the nice places to photograph in the bay area(california)!!any suggestions ??ideas???AS u can see, I am totally new to this field!!

thanks
-fotofan


----------



## zio (Apr 28, 2004)

if you can walk across the golden gate then i'd suggest that.  get up close to the edge and get a real close up shot of one of the pillars meanwhile being able to see all the way down the bridge as it gets blurry.  then adjust it so that you get the max dof so that the far end of the bridge is in focus.  maybe fishermans warf too since they have long beds of fish, could make for an interesting shot.


----------



## jeans (Sep 2, 2004)

Maybe try the Japanese Tea Garden in San Jose? Koi ponds, beautiful plants, and some nice architecture.


----------

